# Was sind gsd Dateien?



## Kojote (21 September 2004)

Was sind gsd Dateien?

Die gibts bei Siemens zum runterladen....  


Danke


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2004)

Diese Dateien beschreiben einen Profibus-Slave (Größe Adressraum, Anzahl der Ein-Ausgänge, Länge konsistenter (zusammenhängender) Datenblöcke, konfigurierbare Eigenschaften). Zusätzlich sind für die Anzeige in der Konfigurationssoftware deutsche Texte enthalten. Dieselbe Datei mit englischen Texten heißt dann ".gse".
Du benötigst solche Dateien, um einen PB-Master zu konfigurieren, der mit dem Slave arbeiten soll.


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2004)

@Zottel,

eh, ich glaube Kojote hat dich veräppelt, oder ????  :lol:


----------



## Kojote (21 September 2004)

Nein.....habe ich nicht 

ich Steuere einen Slave (z.B. ET200L) direkt über den E/A Bereich an

Aber Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

ob das von zottel richtig ist oder nicht kann ich nicht bestätigen 
von meiner Seite aus verwende ich GSD Files in simatic zum einbinden von unseren Antrieben (ABB Umrichter) ohne dieser GSD datei ist es step7 nicht möglich mit dem Antrieb zu kommunizieren. wobei zumindest bei uns alle antriebe immer Slaves sind die einen Master benötigen um zu kommunizieren (Master-Slave Verfahren) 
Die GSD files gibts entweder bei den entsprechenden Firmen oder unter www.profibus.com


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2004)

*GSD Geräte-Stammdaten-Datei*

Hallo,

GSD = Geräte-Stammdaten-Datei

Praktisch ist das der Personalausweis mit Geburtsurkunde für eine Profibusbaugruppe. Die GSD-Datei enthält die ganzen Eigenschaften des Gerätes wie Protokolle, Kenndaten usw.


----------



## smoe (21 September 2004)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> ich Steuere einen Slave (z.B. ET200L) direkt über den E/A Bereich an



Die gsd für die 200L sind normal schon in Step7 dabei. Brauchst imho nichts downloaden.

smoe


----------



## Kojote (21 September 2004)

Danke für die Antworten

Kojote


----------

